# How to get crazy shine???



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I am after a way of getting a cars paint work to the max, I don't need to have any protection just crazy shine! 

Any one help me out


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

about 1200-1600 quid and then what....


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

KDS Detailing+Zaino. :thumb:


----------



## Wiz (Jan 19, 2011)

Paint correction - then Zaino Z2 then Z6 repeated in layers - at least 3 coats, then Z8 - then put your sunglasses on !


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

No point in the correction if you don't protect it.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

I think he's after a product, not a service.

I'd roll with a blingy glaze of some sort, then maybe a little Red Mist over the top?

S


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Well Megs Gold class Shampoo and conditioner gives a very nice shine. But it won't last too long if you don't protect/seal in your hard work.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Got a friend who is having pictures taken of his car and he wants shine shine and more shine! He asked if I would help so just after what's the best way of getting the best shine


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

what colour is the car


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

cheekymonkey said:


> what colour is the car


Skyline blue


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

wet sand.. 3 stage polish. glaze.. seal.. 2-3 coats of best of show?

i would reckon this to be "crazy shine" 

best of show is the "blingiest" wax i've seen (havent used it yet)


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> wet sand.. 3 stage polish. glaze.. seal.. 2-3 coats of best of show?
> 
> i would reckon this to be "crazy shine"
> 
> best of show is the "blingiest" wax i've seen (havent used it yet)


Oh really I was after a reason to buy a tub of BOS :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol.. so now your blaming it on other people :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> lol.. so now your blaming it on other people :lol:


Yep when the other half says why did you buy that I will say

CraigQQ made me do it he said it makes cars very very shiny


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

as always quoted on here it all i the prep. clay the polish and on dark colours i fine m3 ultrafina se leaves the best finish. then use a glaze on dark colours i prefer an oil based one. adding a lsp won't realy add anything after this just protection


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

kempe said:


> Yep when the other half says why did you buy that I will say
> 
> CraigQQ made me do it he said it makes cars very very shiny


:lol: so im getting nadded by missus kempe so you can buy BOS... i want two coats on my car for taking the heat then :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: so im getting nadded by missus kempe so you can buy BOS... i want two coats on my car for taking the heat then :lol:


If that's what it takes that's fine with me :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: she must have a VERY hard kick to get 2 coats.... damn.. should have tried for 3 :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: she must have a VERY hard kick to get 2 coats.... damn.. should have tried for 3 :lol:


Na she aint like that I just say the magic word "SHOES" and she don't care lol I will have to have a look at BOS tomorrow, got to think about it first :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice one... is it a "MORE WAX!!!!!!!" and you say "shoes" and thats that shes like "ooooooohhhh shoooooesssss mmmmmhhmmmmm" :lol:

BOS is a strange one it seems. i was told by a swissvax approved detailer that BOS doesnt have very good durability, and that two coats of shield then 2 coats of BOS is a great combo as you get the bling of BOS then the protection of shield once bos wears off..
but people on here claim 2-4 months durability....


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> nice one... is it a "MORE WAX!!!!!!!" and you say "shoes" and thats that shes like "ooooooohhhh shoooooesssss mmmmmhhmmmmm" :lol:
> 
> BOS is a strange one it seems. i was told by a swissvax approved detailer that BOS doesnt have very good durability, and that two coats of shield then 2 coats of BOS is a great combo as you get the bling of BOS then the protection of shield once bos wears off..
> but people on here claim 2-4 months durability....


Yep she loves shoes give her my card won't see her for the whole day :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol that doesnt sound good. sounds expensive to me :lol: (he says while sitting here itching to spend more money on detailing goodies but can't afford it :lol


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

cheekymonkey said:


> as always quoted on here it all i the prep. clay the polish and on dark colours i fine m3 ultrafina se leaves the best finish. then use a glaze on dark colours i prefer an oil based one. adding a lsp won't realy add anything after this just protection


I agree 100%, it's all in the prep. Blue 3m pad with Ultrafina at 1800 rpm and reduce to 1000rpm on final passes.


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

You mean shine like this?









Hehehe j/k... good prep, good curing time for LSP would do most of the job


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2008)

Glaze! Always help add to depth of paint in turn the shine. There is only so much you can do though even with 100% corrected paint.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Glaze! Always help add to depth of paint in turn the shine. There is only so much you can do though even with 100% corrected paint.


100% corrected paint does not mean it's maxed out on the shine. Jeweling is the only way to get to that level.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

MAUI said:


> 100% corrected paint does not mean it's maxed out on the shine. Jeweling is the only way to get to that level.


What is jemeling?


----------



## TMM (Aug 30, 2008)

kempe said:


> What is jemeling?


Further refining the paint with a finer polish to get rid of any hazing left by the polishes used for the correction.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Is this not a question that cant be answered?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

kempe said:


> Got a friend who is having pictures taken of his car and he wants shine shine and more shine! He asked if I would help so just after what's the best way of getting the best shine


sealants look the shiniest in photos Kempe. I'd give it a good polish to get the best foundation, plenty of 85rd, then a few layers of sealant.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

heaps of prep work is the key to a pure paint finish at its max.
First Fully decontaminate the paintwork with Finish Kare 1 & Iron X/Iron Cut/Dewax wash (I use an acid one)

follow with clay block for as long as you can (wont have a dirty clay block if you use the above decontamination products)
2 to 4 hours is best. 1 hour minimum

All the clay is doing is mega ultra fine polishing and smoothing. it no longer needs to pick up contamination and thus wont marr the paint. 
Wet or Dry sand - 2000, 2500, 3000, 4000, 6000, 8000 (6000 - 12000grit papers made by a certain US company)

Glare Zero by a Pro DA to deep clean the substrate even more
Then Paint correction - at least three steps. use 80 or 90 ppi then 100 ppi pads for better clarity, depth and colour richness. Finish with 100 ppi gold lake country pad and Xpert High Tech 1500 (basically 85Rd on steroids) (85RD still a great product though)

I recommend System One aka System 51 X3, Xpert Ultra 1000 or Gtechniq P1 for first and second steps. Finish always with Xpert 1500 or 85RD using the pad grades mentioned above (80 ppi is bare minimum for dark colours IMO) These are single polish systems, not compounds.

Pads - Buff and Shine Hex Logic 100% Wool and or Yellow, green, blue - use Xpert 1000,S1)
Hex Logic Black and White - Xpert 1500/85RD

Lake Country - wool, orange light cut, white - XPERT/S1 - black pad then gold 100 with 1500/85


no need for heavy cut compounds

1500 is a superlative paint cleaner and the worlds best finishing polish (IMO) (both Non diminish and diminish abrasives) 
Then Clean the paint again with glare Zero. Then begin glazing and increasing depth with Glare Micro, Then Restructure Marine Water based glaze (new glare style product) & RMP glaze. then Glare Infinity and glare Advanced and seal the paint with Gtechniq C2 using an orbital and gold 100 ppi pad or just spray on neat with an MF towel 

Keep applying 50/50 C2 with MF towel as often as you wish and watch the paint turn to a sheet of ultra glossy glass. C2 has glass like properties as does Glare and RM

Or you could go the polymer route with Blackfire, Prima Amigo or other glazes who's results dont wash off. 

And if you want to go even further, Nanopool Spray on glass


----------



## UberCool1 (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow thats some serious list of steps. I'd love the chance to carry this out someday. Any idea how many microns of clear coat would be removed by doing all these steps? 
Cheers, Martin. :thumb:


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

not that much actually. Since no compounds are being used
And of course once finished, you've replenished the lost clear with the quartz/silicate coating of glare and C2. 

Micron measurement afterwards should be same or higher than prior to polishing
If Zero is used to soften the paint, you will remove even less paint


----------



## UberCool1 (Feb 13, 2011)

Cool, thanks:thumb:


----------

